# DW- Review Autobrite Direct FAB review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Autobrite Direct FAB review*

1st up I would like to say a big thank you to Blackroc for sending me the product to test :thumb:

Now dedicated interior cleaners are a type of product that i have tried before but have always gone back to a diluted APC mix so its going to be interesting to see what this product brings to the table.

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a good quality PET 500ml bottle with the usual AB branding on along with a good quality spray head.

The actual liquid came in prediluted form ready to use, it was blue in colour and smelt really nice (cannot place the smell but it was really nice and not too over powering)

All the pertinent information was supplied on the label including usage instructions so all good.

*AutoBrite say:*

*FAB is a Superb upholstery cleaner,stain pre-spotter and All Purpose Cleaner. FAB will clean everything fabric or hard surface areas. Weather it is carpets, rooflings, door cards, seats or hard surfaces such as dash boards FAB will tackle almost any surface and leave a fantastic clean area! FAB is a low foam cleaner and ideal for carpet extraction machines too! Also FAB is now proving to be one of the best APC (All Purpose Cleaners) on the market today with its rapid dirt and grime removal with minimum effort.

Try FAB for all your household cleaning tasks too!

Excellent low foam cleaner & stain remover.
Use with hot or cold water
Pleasant lavender fragrance
Concentrated - Dilutes up to 1:100 with water
Residual soils easily removed.
Now recognised as one of the best APC cleaners on the market today!
Also used for all your household tasks
*

Sounds good :thumb:

*The Method:*

The work today was Mrs P's Cooper, as some of you know she is a district nurse so she pretty much lives in her car and it tends to get in a right state...



Not looking too clean 

So whats needed is a decent all round cleaner that can handle the myriad of surfaces that Minis tend to have so step up FAB.

To start with the Mats were removed and the interior carpets were hoovered, the mats were then hoovered out of the car.

They looked a bit dirty so it was a good starting point with FAB.

The mats were layed out and sprayed liberally with FAB before brushing using a soft upholstery brush, FAB didn't seem to foam up very much on agitation which was ok



The mats were then dried using a clean MF cloth, you could see straight away the amount of dirt removed from the mats and they really looked alot better :thumb:



Next up was a dirty mark on the carpet behind the passenger seat, same method used again and a pretty good result.



Next up I wanted to see how well it worked on leather, the car has a 1/2 Leather interior and for some reason this part of the back seat makes me giggle so this was the next test...



FAB was sprayed on, worked in with a MF cloth then wiped off with another, the panels came up good as new looking really fresh.

The Grubby front seat was then given the FAB treatment, FAB was sprayed on the agitated with a soft brush, it was then dried using a clean MF cloth.



The end result was not 100% clean but an awful lot better, i think a couple more hits would have completely sorted it out:thumb:

So far so good with carpets, leather and upholstery so how about a tougher task...

The pedals were looking a bit grim so a liberal spray of FAB left to dwell for a couple of mins and wiped off, they came up like new.



The hard plastics on the door thresholds were treated with a squirt then worked in with a clean MF and they came up really well, looking nice and clean.



The textured top of the dash and even the faux chrome dials were given the FAB treatment and came up really clean.



For the entire car with all surfaces and mats i used roughly 250ml of the product :thumb:

*Price:* £10 for 500ml of concentrated product which of course can be diluted and is available from here:
http://www.remyrocshop.co.uk/autobr...olstery--interior-cleaner-apc-500ml-320-p.asp

*Would I use it again?:*

I think i will, its a great product to use and really effective... I would add the caveat that i would like to see if its possible to purchase in larger quantities.

*Conclusion:*

Autobrite FAB is a really effective interior cleaner that can be used on all surfaces, it smells nice and should represent good value for money if brought in undiluted form, whats not to like about taking one bottle into an interior clean:thumb:



*Thanks for reading:wave:*


----------



## BrianM147 (1 mo ago)

Great write up 👏🏻 🤩 , I picked up 5L of fab yesterday for interiors, going to try it tomorrow on a car , it’s meant to be one of there best products from what I read, looking forward to trying it out.


----------

